# Chicago EN World Meetup -- October 2nd



## William Ronald (Sep 9, 2004)

After talking with some people in the Chicago gamer seeking a good group thread in my sig, I decided it would be a good idea to hold an unofficial EN World meetup at noon at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  If you are interested in maybe meeting some fellow gamers for a few hours, please post here.  (I think it would be a good idea to give thalmin a head count.)


----------



## zaxaryon (Sep 9, 2004)

*Great idea*

This sounds like a great idea.  Go ahead and sign me up.  I'll pass this along to my other gamer friends who may be interested.


----------



## s100bus (Sep 9, 2004)

Me too...

Maybe I can find some Sidekick/Dark Hero players/GM


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 10, 2004)

Check the Chicago Game Day Thread on the main discussion page.  The sighn-up thread should be up soon.  We have filled the DM slots.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the link for the Chicago EN World Gameday planning thread.  If you have never been to one, you will find it to be a lot of fun!!

Be sure to pass this information on to people outside EN World as well.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone else interested in meeting fellow Chicago area gamers at this event?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 14, 2004)

Sign me up.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 14, 2004)

On October 2nd, I know I'll be at work to a minimum of 3:00 PM. Counting the drive back, 4:00 PM. Any events planed for after that?


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I had not planned for any event other than meeting people.  However, if someone wants to do something in the afternoon, mention it here and run it past thalmin.  (I seem to recall that its the board game day on Oct. 2nd at Games Plus.)


----------



## JoelF (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm hoping to be there.  Might bring my wife and son as well.  Hope to see you all then!

Joel


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi-

I'll stop by, I have reserves that weekend, but the base is only 10 minutes from Games Plus.


Scott


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone, and hope that we can get a few more people signed up.  Sorry that I have not been on this thread (or the boards) much of late.  Life has been busy.


----------



## AelyaShade (Sep 24, 2004)

_Please count me in. My husband and I have been trying to find fellow gamers in the area, but have come up dry due to scheduling. I look forward to meeting many of you._


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 24, 2004)

AelyaShade,

I'm looking forward to meeting you, your husband and everyone on Oct. 2nd!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone else interested?  After all, there are a lot of Chicago gamers on these boards.


----------



## JoelF (Sep 30, 2004)

I was just re-reading this to check out the details - what time will people be there?


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 30, 2004)

JoelF:  In the first post, I mentioned meeting at noon at Games Plus and maybe giving people a chance to meet for an hour or two.  (As I recall, it will be the board game day at the store, so I had not planned on running a game. )

JoeGKushner: Unless someone plans to run a game, which might be problematic with most of the tables in use, I doubt I will be there at 4 p.m.  Maybe it might be a good idea to try to hook up with a few people at the EN World Game Day.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 30, 2004)

Usually, some table space can be found, so if you want to bring a couple of games or try to run one, give it a try. No promises.

Hope to see you on Saturday.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 30, 2004)

*Players ' choice: Chose a game*

Thalmin, as I proposed organizing this get together, I plan to be there before noon.

I would like to offer a choice for a game.  I can either run a modified B2: Keep on the Borderlands (an adventure for characters level 1 to 3, we can create characters before the game or modify them at the table.) or I can run a homebrew adventure that thalmin played in for 8th level characters.  (Thalmin, I recall that you played a paladin in that one, while Trevalon Moonleirion played an elven wizard.) Let me check by noon Chicago time tomorrow for votes. (The 8th level adventure will require me to work on a few characters, so let me know if you want me to run this.)

I guess if I am running something, then JoeGKushner should see if he wants to show up.  (Joe, I would probably be running an adventure past four.  Don't worry, I know how to work characters into an adventure.  Besides the obvious one of following the trail of dead monsters.  )


----------



## AelyaShade (Oct 1, 2004)

_Still planning on going, mainly to meet up with those who attend as well. Unfortunately, I won't be able to participate in any games, as I have to get my daughters to extra-curricular class at around 1pm. _


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 1, 2004)

I may swing by around noon - I've got a game at 1pm, and actually, we're going to be looking for 2-3 new players for that campaign (we normally play every other Sunday 12-8, this week is a rare Saturday game).


----------



## JoelF (Oct 2, 2004)

I won't be able to stay for a game, but am looking forward to meeting everyone who shows.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 2, 2004)

It's still unclear if there will be room for a game or interest in one.  However, I will try to put everyone in touch with each other if only via e-mail.  (Some people may arrive late, so I can try to put people in touch with each other.)  Also, if you  have not gone to the General RPG discussion thread on the EN World Gameday, please do so.  The Gamedays are a GREAT way to meet people, play new games, and gain a sense of what other players and DMs are doing in their groups.  See you Saturday morning.  (I plan to try to get to Games Plus by 11:30 AM, so good night!)


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who attended the event.   As promised, I have e-mailed the contact list to each of you.  Hope to see all of you again at the EN World Gameday.


----------

